# Asrock K8N68PV-GLAN / HDMI Audio



## psunix (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi

I got an Asrock K8N68PV-GLAN with a Nvidia nforce 630a chipset with integrated graphic card. (Geforce 7050)
Connected by a DVI-to-HDMI cable is a Toshiba TV. 

Is it possible on freeBSD 7.1 to enable audio over HDMI?
If yes, how to handle this? I red somewhere that the new snd_hda driver supports audio over HDMI.

Thanks for any help.

psunix


----------



## mav@ (Jan 29, 2009)

New snd_hda driver already merged into 7.1-STABLE.
SPDIF (which is mostly the same) is supported fine, while HDMI itself is not tested. It may require some activity from video driver to enable it.


----------

